

IsTheTouchPadInStock.com - j_col
http://isthetouchpadinstock.com/

======
reemrevnivek
Source for this page: HTML boilerplate, hit counters, analytics and:

    
    
        <br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br> 
        <center><img src="http://i.imgur.com/qedxl.png"></center> 
    

This always reads "NO".

